

How Software Companies Die - pragmatic
http://www.netjeff.com/humor/item.cgi?file=DeveloperBees

======
pragmatic
Ok, I know this has been submitted before. What I want to know is how/why/when
Orson Scott Card wrote this (if he really did).

Any insight?

